# What Is It That Hears?



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

What is this mind?
Who is hearing these sounds? 
Do not mistake any state for
Self-realization, but continue
To ask yourself even more
Intensely, 
What is it that hears? [SIZE=-1]-Bassui[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]I have been many days gone from both the forum and MA.  I came across this reading the other day and thought I would share it and speak a bit on my absence.[/SIZE]

The past year has seen many changes in my life; predominantly spiritual and emotional changes.  Along the path I've trod, I've strived to come to a better understanding of myself and my place in the universe.  Realizing my place has been a much easier quest than understanding myself.  The reading above has reminded me, though, that I may never understand myself.  As a growing creature, the rapidity of change I experience will always cause me to reevaluate myself, restate my definition, rejoin the search for realization.  Stopping is the surest path to stagnation.

It's nice to be back.​


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 3, 2007)

I understand where you're coming from Jim. It's good to see you back. :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 3, 2007)

first about time   welcome back

is it the mind that hears or the soul? do we precieve from only one aspect of our being or many and those preceptions are all united in one 


searching for oursleves and what, who, why we are is what life is about in amny instances.  The search never stops unless we reach a state few in history have


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> searching for oursleves and what, who, why we are is what life is about in amny instances. The search never stops unless we reach a state few in history have


 
This is the sense that struck me, as well. 

And, thank you both


----------



## Lisa (Apr 3, 2007)

I have missed our good friend Egg.  I am so glad you are back.  So much has happened since you have been gone.  Mr. Chew has morphed into many personalities.  He has even taken a bride.


----------

